# Old Orange Crush Bottle from Mexico, HELP!!!



## ekabaka (Sep 2, 2006)

hey my names Jenn and am wondering if someone can help me with the pricing of san old orange crush bottle


----------



## bubbas dad (Sep 2, 2006)

my guess would be $5-$10 dollars. maybe a little more, depending how bad someone wanted it. it's not a very old bottle.


----------



## ekabaka (Sep 2, 2006)

hahahaha


----------

